

Ask HN: Anyone self-host their payment gateway? - moe

The recent chargify debacle demonstrated once again how thorny a subject the whole area of billing and invoicing still is for us entrepreneurs.<p>In both of the chargify threads an alternative solution was mentioned:
Why not host your own gateway, on your own server?<p>These products were mentioned in the comments:<p>http://www.opengateway.net
http://github.com/maccman/saasy
http://railskits.com/saas/<p>(I'm not affiliated with any of them)<p>At the core they all essentially provide a recurring billing solution that we can install and run on our own server. Opengateway even claims to handle CCs in such a way that no PCI compliance is required.<p>This was the first time that I heard about shrinkwrapped, self-hosted solutions for that specific task. So I'm wondering: Is anyone here using such a product?<p>What are your experiences, can you recommend one?<p>Or is it generally a bad idea?
======
waterside81
Have you looked into PayPal? Yeah, they have their fair share of horror
stories, but they have a decent API, pretty good docs, and they're quite
reliable, too, in terms of uptime. Their rates are competitive ($30/month,
$0.25 / txn + 2.9% of the txn). I use them for my startups, never had
problems.

